
Polarize Me - If you want people to like you, first decide who needs to hate you - blader
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/114/column-made-to-stick.html
======
staunch
Why Seth Godin doesn't have comments on his blog:

 _"First, I feel compelled to clarify or to answer every objection or to point
out every flaw in reasoning. Second, it takes way too much of my time to even
think about them, never mind curate them. And finally, and most important for
you, it permanently changes the way I write. Instead of writing for everyone,
I find myself writing in anticipation of the commenters."_

<http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2006/06/why_i_dont_have.html>

------
nickb
"I don't know the key to success, but the key to failure is trying to please
everybody." Bill Cosby

------
blader
"Why do these headlines suck so much? Fear. Fear of saying too much. Fear of
saying something clever that someone might think is stupid. Fear of saying
something revealing that might turn someone off. The headlines try desperately
not to exclude anyone. In doing so, they succeed at boring everyone."

Reminds me of Kathy Sierra.

~~~
Benja
Hey, death threats aren't funny, and being afraid of a death threat is
something very different from being afraid that taking a stance might hurt
your bottom line.

~~~
blader
Sorry, I was referring to posts like this from Kathy:
<http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2006/10/dilbert_and_the.html>

~~~
Benja
Oops -- sorry that I misunderstood so completely what you were saying! Thanks
for the explanation :-)

~~~
RyanGWU82
YC News participants are so civil -- very refreshing. Benja's apology is a
great example of that.

------
timg
Very complex topic that I don't think the author evaluated thoroughly enough.

This advice sounds applicable outside of this example case though.

------
aantix
I have received many of of emails complaining about the insensitivity of the
name "RunFatBoy.net".

Good or bad, RunFatBoy has enough shock value to make people take notice. And
if I can make them take notice, hopefully with a sincere product, I can win
them over.

